

Ask HN:  - vipulneo

which is better in terms of support and documentation in Neo4j or OrientDb to build a graph application?
======
fceller
I'm Frank, CTO of ArangoDB. As such I'm totally biased :-)

You should also have a look at www.arangodb.com

